# Change of Contractor Forms



## jar546 (Jan 23, 2020)

How does your jurisdiction handle when there is a change of contractor? In Florida, for example, all contractors and subs are licensed and have to apply as subs with their own application under the master permit. If there is ever a change of contractor, such as firing and replacing the electrician, the change of contractor form has to be submitted and approved before that sub can do any work.  For this, it also requires a signature from the general contractor in charge, and making sure that the subcontractor has all of the required registrations, licensing and insurance in place.


----------



## TheCommish (Jan 23, 2020)

written notice, new permit application and fee


----------



## steveray (Jan 23, 2020)

In CT permits are the property of the property owner....Licensing is not our gig.....We do usually accept and file a letter stating what the fired  or quit contractor actually did....


----------



## mtlogcabin (Jan 23, 2020)

basically the same as steveray. The permits are pulled by the property owners authorized agent so the property owner owns the permit as that cost is included in what he property owner pays the contractor.


----------



## e hilton (Jan 23, 2020)

I was doing a project in downtown miami, took an extraordinary amount of time to get the permit, AoR was part of the problem.  The day the permit was issued we fired the archy and hired a new one.  Paperwork was not too bad, fortunately the new archy already had a relationship with the MEP team so no need to change that.  But the new archy had to stamp and resubmit the drawings again, and we had to get the landlord to sign off.


----------

